# Question



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

I had someone tell me that northern lights cant be grown hydroponically is this true??.Also what are some of the bigger yielding plants that are fairly easy to grow :48:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone???:headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

They are pulling your leg.. There are GJ on just about every site with NL growing in Hydro set ups


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2011)

You should stop listening to people you 420 with......unless they have a gj here or elsewhere to prove us wrong! Big yielders...depends on your set up. Big bud, 2 pounder to name a few.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

Where are you getting all this bad info from?  

It is not a good idea to discuss your growing with anyone.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm getting my info from someone that has been growing for years and his mom is a deputy sheriff she watches out for him.One of his buddy's just got popped and that's how they said they caught him is because he was ordering seeds all the time and having them delivered to his house


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> I'm getting my info from someone that has been growing for years and his mom is a deputy sheriff she watches out for him.One of his buddy's just got popped and that's how they said they caught him is because he was ordering seeds all the time and having them delivered to his house



Sorry, but I have a very very hard time believing that.  I have been growing for about 30 years and have never even heard a credible story of someone getting busted because they had seeds delivered to their homes.  There is simply no way that the local LEOs can have any idea of what is being delivered by the USPS to individual houses.  Seed companies do employ stealth delivery.  How EXACTLY did the local LEOs become privy to the contents of a private citizen's mail?

While I do not believe in our archaic marijuana laws, if your buddy's mom is a cop and is turning a blind eye to violations of the law by her son, it WILL catch up with her.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 11, 2011)

Seeds that get discovered in transit into the country are usually just confiscated, and then a letter is sent to the recipient saying the seeds have been confiscated, and that is the end of it.  The older threads here about it are gone but if you search for it online you can find one of the form letters people get. From what I have read seeds discovered in the mail are simply destroyed and that is the end of it, they don't come after the people that had ordered the seeds.  This is because there is obviously a large amount of seeds being sent in the mail and the government can't track everyone that orders seeds.  Why would they?  If there are hundreds of seed orders being sent into the US every day, why would they look into that instead of actual terrorism and real threats?

THG is right on


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

cool thanks for the info..


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't trust cops.  You know them better than I, obviously, but I wouldn't be telling her anything about a grow.


----------

